# I just buyed nunchaku! What's your thoughts on this?



## ForeverStudent (Dec 21, 2010)

I ordered them last week. Yesterday, my nunchaku arrived. It took me back to days when i was children and when every gift maked me the most happy person on the world, with that beautiful feeling inside. First few minutes i unpacked them i was a litlle child, so happy.

I didn't want them so so much, but looks like i did, somewhere inside!

I got wooden ball bearing nunchaku connected with chain. Soon i realised it was no toy at all! Incredible power they can generate. I got them two days and already i have few bruises. It really hurts.

However, what you think about this: i think i can learn how to work with nunchaks, even i can perfect it. But martial arts is principles, rather then tehniques i think! No matter how good i handle them i don't know principles behind that weapon and i can't get it full potential. 

I am aware of that, and ok, it's exhibition and fun for me (but it's hard and requires time and will). Who know, maybe one day, if i stick to it, i can visit Kobudo master and really learn something.

edit: but i'm planning at least to get some book / books about nunchaku. If you have any recommendations, i wil appreciate.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 21, 2010)

Recommendations? A teacher. Or good dental insurance. Preferably both.


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 21, 2010)

Well i have full protection helmet and bruises over the body i will survive.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 21, 2010)

Heh, at least wear your mouthguard when you practice!

I am no expert on nunchuks, to say the least, but as with any martial art I say look for a live instructor to demonstrate the techniques properly for you and to observe and correct your technique. If you cannot afford to sign on long term with a local school, perhaps talk to an instructor about a few private lessons to get you going in the right direction. Better to learn correctly from the beginning than to have to correct bad habits later on.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 21, 2010)

You'll put an eye out, kid.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 21, 2010)

This weapon is dangerous on both ends, wielding and receiving. I had a friend, BB, years ago enter a competition, and in the heat of kata battle administer 6 stitches to his 
forehead. Didn't knock himself out but what a kata. Start slow and be careful.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are a couple of videos on nunchaku use. In the first video, it is how nunchaku were traditionally used. 





 
Here is a video how most people THINK that they are supposed to be used.




 
Who we secretly wish was our nunchaku instructor whether it's traditional or not.




 
REALLY depends on what you are looking for. At the very least get a nice heavy bag and practice hitting the bag with your nunchaku, make sure you have some good head protection in case that nice rebound hits you in the noggin'. LOL


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 21, 2010)

I wish i have an instructor, but not i can't find any in my city, i even can't find any in my country.

I am aware this is actually a weapon, and can be dangerous. I do everything slowly, no sudden moves, and i think what will i do before i do it (random swing hurts :O ). I wear full protection helmet, it means it protect my face (with steel), my sidehead, back head, and tophead. 

I wish i could use them as in second video, as a weapon, instead as just show off.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 21, 2010)

Forever Student, the second and third clips that Punisher posted were, frankly, rubbish. That's why he posted them, to show you the difference between the way the weapon is actually used (the first clip, which was incredibly good, by the way) and the next two completely removed from reality clips. If you just want to show off like a circus juggler, go for the second two clips. If you want to understand the weapon, watch the first one many many many many times over.

I do have to ask, though, why did you buy them in the first place? If you have no instructor in this weapon, you have no reference books/DVDs (still not recommending those, by the way), and you have no experience in the weapon, you aren't about to use it in a real encounter, or carry them around with you, why did you get the things? My suspicion is that you are enamoured with the spinny-flashy aspect of their Hollywood use, yeah? If so, realise that that is far removed from their use as weapons. And be prepared for more than bruises it you collect yourself good and proper with them.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 22, 2010)

The second video relates to nunchaku use like taebo relates to karate.
A cheap and flashy knockoff, whose primary goal is to look awesome but without any martial application at all. Kinda like extreme martial arts or twirling.


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Forever Student, the second and third clips that Punisher posted were, frankly, rubbish. That's why he posted them, to show you the difference between the way the weapon is actually used (the first clip, which was incredibly good, by the way) and the next two completely removed from reality clips. If you just want to show off like a circus juggler, go for the second two clips. If you want to understand the weapon, watch the first one many many many many times over.
> 
> First, apologise to you, because i write wrong: i meant i want to use them as in a first video! I don't like show off as in second video (it's nice but it's not a weapon then, rather circuss then martial art). Third video have some good things
> 
> I do have to ask, though, why did you buy them in the first place? If you have no instructor in this weapon, you have no reference books/DVDs (still not recommending those, by the way), and you have no experience in the weapon, you aren't about to use it in a real encounter, or carry them around with you, why did you get the things? My suspicion is that you are enamoured with the spinny-flashy aspect of their Hollywood use, yeah? If so, realise that that is far removed from their use as weapons. And be prepared for more than bruises it you collect yourself good and proper with them.



I buyed them because i want to learn some weapon. Simply as that. Reference books / dvd i will order for sure. I like how the master used them in first video. Nunchaks ain't the only weapon i like, but it takes litlle space to practice (compared with bo example), and besides that, Bruce Lee used them (kidding a litlle)! I think nunchaku can be great weapon in pair with Hapkido, at least if used as in the first video.


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Forever Student, the second and third clips that Punisher posted were, frankly, rubbish. That's why he posted them, to show you the difference between the way the weapon is actually used (the first clip, which was incredibly good, by the way) and the next two completely removed from reality clips. If you just want to show off like a circus juggler, go for the second two clips. If you want to understand the weapon, watch the first one many many many many times over.
> 
> I do have to ask, though, why did you buy them in the first place? If you have no instructor in this weapon, you have no reference books/DVDs (still not recommending those, by the way), and you have no experience in the weapon, you aren't about to use it in a real encounter, or carry them around with you, why did you get the things? My suspicion is that you are enamoured with the spinny-flashy aspect of their Hollywood use, yeah? If so, realise that that is far removed from their use as weapons. And be prepared for more than bruises it you collect yourself good and proper with them.



First, apologise to you, because i write wrong: i meant i want to use them as in a first video! I don't like show off as in second video (it's nice but it's not a weapon then, rather circuss then martial art). Third video have some good things 


I buyed them because i want to learn some weapon. Simply as that. Reference books / dvd i will order for sure. I like how the master used them in first video. Nunchaks ain't the only weapon i like, but it takes litlle space to practice (compared with bo example), and besides that, Bruce Lee used them (kidding a litlle)! I think nunchaku can be great weapon in pair with Hapkido, at least if used as in the first video.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 22, 2010)

When you get into swinging them, it can take up a lot of room.... and again, books and DVDs are great aids and supplements, but they are not very good for learning something you don't have a teacher for. Does your instructor not teach any weapons at all?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 22, 2010)

ForeverStudent said:


> I buyed them because i want to learn some weapon. Simply as that. Reference books / dvd i will order for sure. I like how the master used them in first video. Nunchaks ain't the only weapon i like, but it takes litlle space to practice (compared with bo example), and besides that, Bruce Lee used them (kidding a litlle)! I think nunchaku can be great weapon in pair with Hapkido, at least if used as in the first video.



Nunchakus are also illegal weapons in many places. If you are going to train with a weapon for martial applications such as self defense, then it would be common sense to choose a weapon that you could legally carry. Or the other way around: start using something you can carry like a weapon (like a sturdy pen)


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> When you get into swinging them, it can take up a lot of room.... and again, books and DVDs are great aids and supplements, but they are not very good for learning something you don't have a teacher for. Does your instructor not teach any weapons at all?



Loot of room, but just about i have. I am aware of that i alone with books and dvds can't learn as i would learn with teacher. But i wan't leave it because of that.

In Hapkido we do with tonfa, knifes, short sticks, guns, and some basic circular drills with bokken. But it's mainly just how to defend from that weapon, not learning the weapon. Except short sticks, we learn how to defend with them.


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 22, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Nunchakus are also illegal weapons in many places. If you are going to train with a weapon for martial applications such as self defense, then it would be common sense to choose a weapon that you could legally carry. Or the other way around: start using something you can carry like a weapon (like a sturdy pen)



It's not illegal in my country. But howevever i am not planning to carry it around.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm noting that there are Okinawan Kobudo weapons listed there, your instructor doens't teach Nunchaku as well by any chance? Other than that, I would have advised something along the lines of the sticks anyway, so I'd look at that before trying the Nunchaku.


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> I'm noting that there are Okinawan Kobudo weapons listed there, your instructor doens't teach Nunchaku as well by any chance? Other than that, I would have advised something along the lines of the sticks anyway, so I'd look at that before trying the Nunchaku.



Thanks for advice. I already do with sticks. I just want to see how Nunchaks going, it's been my wish for a long time. I have will, i am not two days in martial arts, and i will have book and dvd's. Surely i am not going to be Grandmaster of nunchaku but i can learn something.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 22, 2010)

ForeverStudent said:


> It's not illegal in my country. But howevever i am not planning to carry it around.



Which country? and did you check your local laws as well?
It pays to be sure.


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 22, 2010)

Country is Croatia. There is no laws about it but this is how things going: if cops see you carrying it around you better have a good reason for it. If you are martial artist and can prove that you are member of ma club there should be no problem. Otherwise they will take it away and have a note that you carried it.

If you used it for self defense, then it's matter did you overused it. Stopping the attacker with equal force with which he attacked you is self defense and you shouldn't be prosecuted. Hitting and hurting someone to much, means overuse and agression is considered as armored assault and better not to be guilty for one.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Forever Student, the second


There were chucks in that clip?  All I saw was a cheer-leader's chrome baton that had been busted and poorly mended.



> and third clips


There were chucks in that clip?  All I saw was... nevermind, my wife might find this thread.  



> the way the weapon is actually used (the first clip, which was incredibly good, by the way) and the next two completely removed from reality clips.


That might be the way chucks are used, but that's NOT the way to use a knife.  I pray to God that if ever (heaven forfend) someone attacks me with a knife, he uses it the way Uke did in that clip.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Dec 22, 2010)

ForeverStudent said:


> I buyed them because i want to learn some weapon.


Buy a cane.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Dec 22, 2010)

ForeverStudent said:


> In Hapkido we do with tonfa, knifes, short sticks, guns, and some basic circular drills with bokken. But it's mainly just how to defend from that weapon, not learning the weapon. Except short sticks, we learn how to defend with them.


Never, EVER, learn how to "defend against" a weapon from a person who doesn't know how to use the weapon as a weapon.

I see this a lot in martial arts.  Folks teaching how to defend against knife or gun or whatever who've never learned more about a knife than using a steak knife at dinner and know less about guns than a Hollywood director.

If an instructor wants to teach you "gun defense" but doesn't own and shoot then it's, frankly, worthless.  If an instructor wants to teach you "knife defense" against Jim Carry full arm extension ice-pick grips or full lunges from a rear chamber, then it's worthless.

It's worse than worthless, it's suicidal.

I could go on with this rant, but you get the general direction of it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't own a gun, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.



The only gun defense I know is "Here's all my money and my car keys"


----------



## searcher (Dec 22, 2010)

I am not sure what you are wanting to do with them, but I will recommend Lee Barden's Chuk series, 



 .    He is a freestyle guy, but his series is pretty darn good.


I am not a nunchaku guy and have no use for them myself, but please listen to these guys and keep yourself safe.    Buy some foam nunchake to train with.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 22, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Never, EVER, learn how to "defend against" a weapon from a person who doesn't know how to use the weapon as a weapon.
> 
> I see this a lot in martial arts. Folks teaching how to defend against knife or gun or whatever who've never learned more about a knife than using a steak knife at dinner and know less about guns than a Hollywood director.
> 
> ...


 
What is interesting is if you give an untrained person a knife, they more likely than not use the step through lunge to stab or the overhand icepick grip.  That is only based on my experience though and watching the participants.

So, I think that those attacks should be a part of your training.  But, you also have to understand a trained attacker and how they use the knife and learn to defend against that as well.  And both levels need to be discussed and talked about.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 22, 2010)

bluewaveschool said:


> The only gun defense I know is "Here's all my money and my car keys"


To be honest, that's not an entirely bad defense.  But it relies on the premise that if you give the BG your stuff he won't shoot you anyway.  That may or may not be the case.

I recently watchted the tubed version of Penn & Teller's Bull---- Martial Arts.  Their conclusion was that it costs less money over the course of a year or more comparing martial arts training (paid classes) to simply giving a BG your money.  I agree with that premise, provided the stipulation that the BG won't shoot you if you comply; a condition which I'm not particularly inclined to stipulate.  If the BG is willing to stick a gun in your face to take your stuff, what else might he want to take?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Dec 22, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> What is interesting is if you give an untrained person a knife, they more likely than not use the step through lunge to stab or the overhand icepick grip.  That is only based on my experience though and watching the participants.


My experience is that folks are unpredictable.  There's a certain percentage that will do as you suggest, but, at a guess, only about 1/3 or so.  

There's also another percentage that when you hand the a trainer and say, "we're going to do 'knife defense' so attack me" will do the highly telegraphed stepping stuff but if you hand them a knife and say, "go kill that guy" will go all 'tard-with-a-blade (random, unpredictable, continuous flailing and stabbing). For some reason, in their minds, they have it that each are done differently.

Of course, there's a another set of untrained folks who seem to have at least given it some thought or had some "life experience" or something.  They're not "good knife fighters" but they'll kill you dead if you try to use the "Dojo Attack" defense.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 22, 2010)

I am not an expert; please do not consider this as advice.

However, the thought occurs to me that a man armed with spinning nunchaku is at a disadvantage against an unarmed but trained martial artist.

Suppose someone comes at me with a spinning set of chucks in his hand.

Where is his attention?  Unless he's a very accomplished expert, it's on his hand, not on me entirely.  Advantage to me.

Is he going to kick me or punch me?  No, he's not.  He has reduced himself to one weapon.  I do not have to worry about him kneeing me or tossing an elbow or a backfist with the hand that doesn't have the chucks in it, because he won't do it.

He also has to extend his self-defense area to include this foreign object, because he doesn't want me to take it away from him.  So he's going to watch for any attacks on the weapon and not be able to pay as much attention to attacks on his legs or anywhere he can't easily defend with his spinning chucks.

He can cross his body in front, but not easily in back.  So I can circle to his chuck-spinning side and make him constantly turn to face me and keep his weapon in play as a threat.  But he can't turn fast while maintaining a controlled spin, at least not as fast as I can circle him.  So he's going to have to play catch-up and hope I don't take his legs out from behind him.

Nunchucks are also a medium distance weapon when used as a striking weapon; that's why the first video shows how they are properly employed in close.  If the attacker knows how to strike but not how to (for lack of a better term) 'grapple' with his chucks, I'm going to do everything I can to get inside his circle.  He's not going to swing that thing at my head when I'm in his grill.  The moment I cross his perimeter, he may as well throw that thing away, because now it's a liability for him except as a poker or a short club, which it probably won't occur to him to use that way.

Chucks in an attacker's hand sounds scary, and they spin around and look fearsome.  I'm sure they can do real damage, even kill.  But frankly, unless the guy really knows what he's doing, he's telling me what he's about to do and with what hand.  Advantage to me.  I can use anything I've got, he's stuck using what he has shown me already.

But I'm just a beginner, so this is not advice.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jan 13, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Here are a couple of videos on nunchaku use. In the first video, it is how nunchaku were traditionally used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That first one makes more sense than anything I've ever seen on the chucks. I liked it a lot!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2011)

[yt]U5LAxHZ6UP4&NR=1[/yt]

Can Amy teach me staff work too .  No criticism of the lady, she's an athletic stunt woman, that's her job i.e. look flash and cool for the camera.

I do agree very strongly with Bill about the distraction effect to the wielder of using an unpredictably moving weapon.  I trained in nunchaku very briefly in my Lau Gar days.  I didn't like them and they more often hurt me instead of the opponent or, at best, as well as the opponent as they bounced back from the impact.

They're one of those bits of a kit that succomb to what I call the "Enter the Dragon effect" - not always a bad thing as I got into martial arts in the first place after seeing that film :lol:.  But Bruce made them seem one heck of a lot more lethal and easy to use than they are.  I much prefer a sword - at least that was designed to be a weapon from the get-go .


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 14, 2011)

Obligatory 'she could twirl my staff all day' jokes aside : I noticed that she doesn't anchor the staff during her strikes. Is this done only in Japanese systems, or is this one of the liberties of movie fighting, where flash trumps function?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 14, 2011)

Honestly Suke, although I keep getting told I have impossibly high standards (who, me?), she doens't really do anything for me. So I could watch for the staff-work.

Bruno, there's a lot of Chinese-influenced stuff in there, rather than Japanese (mainly for the speed of it, taking advantage of the light staff she was using), but if I was her (and I wanted to be able to, I don't know, actually strike something), I'd look to some Makiwara training with it. A tyre actually makes a great impact device for weaponry, solid with a little give. Does have the down side of leaving dark marks on the items you hit it with, so I use some "spare" weapons for that. If young Amy was to do that, with the way she's striking here, the reverberations through her arm would likely have her lose her grip on the staff.

So no, it's not just you.


----------

